# colonoscopy again?



## jane54 (Jul 13, 2004)

I had a colonoscopy 2 years ago and was told "see you in 10 years". Lately I have been having a lot of cramping and discomfort in my pelvic area. I have had a Cat scan(results negative, am scheduled for a upper GI with small bowel followthrough, pelvic ultra sound and gall bladder ultrasound. Then they started talking about repeat5ing the colonoscopy. What are the chances something would develop in the colon in two years? I don't want to repeat that test anytime soon. Any answers would be appreciated!


----------



## 23754 (Jul 28, 2006)

When Hubby had his colonoscopy to check for colon cancer they told him the newest standard was for every 5 years. For IBS I am not sure but I would think it would be the same. If cancer can develop within that timeframe I am sure anything else could also. Just my opinion though. You should probably ask your doctor what he recommends for you.Shelle


----------



## 15487 (Jul 29, 2006)

I had one colonoscopy at age 40 due to family history and again at 45. Since they found polyps (non-cancerous) both times the doc said I should now have one every 2 years. If you ask me, it's worth it. In fact it's been 2 years since my last one and I need to tell my new doctor.


----------



## 19907 (Jul 24, 2005)

I had one about three years ago and I found the whole thing very unpleasant. I have friends who have had them done under anethsia and have said it makes the whole process much more tolerable. I'll never do another one awake, that's for sure.


----------

